# engine light came on today what might that be?



## corvairbob (Dec 17, 2012)

today when i started the car 2013 1.4 auto. ever since i got the car new i have this issue when it sat for a time in the drive and we started it and got out on the road it acted like it did not want to go it stumbled and stuttered and finally would get to speed. just like the hybrid did. i just figured this was a normal action when it was cold or cooled off. but today it did it worse and then the engine light came on and stayed on during the trip. i turned it off and when i started it the light was off and it ran better but it was warmer. i sent an email to the dealer to see if i need to get the car in for some type of check but maybe someone here can tell me what might be going on and then i have some information to talk to the service about. thanks for any help.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Hey Corvairbob I knew you were a funny Guy . Therefore I have been waiting for this story about your cruzen for a while . 

My first guess would be the Gasoline in the gas tank is expanding and forcing the gas cap to loosen up a little causing a CEL .. Now mind you this is pure speculation on me part ...

I am sure Robbie or even Chevyguy will throw this 1 around in their heads for ya ..but in the means time Nick will be happy to solve your puzzle .


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Without the actual code this can be any number of things.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Worked on a heck of a lot more vehicles without a CEL than with one, still the basics of compression, fuel, ignition, and timing. And means to test all this stuff with the proper test equipment. LOL, codes are for nerds, and have generated a new brand of stupidity, like your bumper ain't falling off, ain't getting any codes, or more recently, your brake pedal going to the floor must be normal, we ain't getting an codes.

Sure won't get a code telling you your negative battery cable is loose or corroded, no voltage to operate your computer that is responsible for generating these codes. And with automotive, no secondary references are used, so the most they can find is either a complete open or short.

Your car does start but is running very rough and has sat for awhile, but seems to run better when it warms up. This leads me to think about your fuel tank, the fuel pump draws gas from the very bottom of tank, has to, if it doesn't, you won't get to use all your gas.

So all the heavy stuff settles to the bottom of the tank, one reason why I hate ethanol, needed to be mixed with gas, but that low octane fuel is heavier and will settle to the bottom, as would water or moisture. Driving on the roads we have today shakes things up, so will run better. 

Just a guess, makes a world of difference being there and listening and feeling the engine. But willing to bet a half a cup of day old coffee your check engine light will show a misfire code. Like we need a code telling us the engine is misfiring. 

A real nasty problem could also be that started ever since that decided to plant an aluminum head on a cast iron block. Due to the differences in the coefficients of expansions caused head gasket leaks letting engine coolant flow into the combustion chamber. Not hard to find, just remove the spark plugs, but on some vehicles, this may take a half a day. Will find a wet spark plug, but this is easy on the Cruze. Not the best design of the shoulder boots, conductive spring hangs up in there also causing rough running. 

With fuel injection, one tool you gotta have is a fuel pressure tester. Does let you drain fuel into a container, so you can see what's being poured into the engine. Common problem around here with some odd 3,500 gas stations with tanks buried in the ground. Ground water seeps in, and yes, gas pumps pump gas from the bottom of these tanks.


----------



## corvairbob (Dec 17, 2012)

brian i thought that took but then why did it not do it on the return trip. it seems to do this every time we take the car out and it is cool or cold. the first 1/8th mile or so it bucks like a bronco and then after that it drives like a dream. like i said i have a hybrid that did the same thine and the dealer sad it was normal and being it has 6 speeds like the cruze i figured maybe it has something to do with the car not really sure what gear to go into when it is cold. so cap is a stretch as it should have done it again thanks



brian v said:


> Hey Corvairbob I knew you were a funny Guy . Therefore I have been waiting for this story about your cruzen for a while .
> 
> My first guess would be the Gasoline in the gas tank is expanding and forcing the gas cap to loosen up a little causing a CEL .. Now mind you this is pure speculation on me part ...
> 
> I am sure Robbie or even Chevyguy will throw this 1 around in their heads for ya ..but in the means time Nick will be happy to solve your puzzle .


----------



## corvairbob (Dec 17, 2012)

could be a miss fire not betting on the bad gas as it has done this with gas from different stations. in our state all the tanks are now fiberglass so water seeping in is a slim chance 

obermund i will put my harbor freight scanner on it to see it that show me anything. so far that 100.00 scanner has not given me anything to prove it was worth the money. but i can't get the nice laptop programs to run tried for months.

and i did contact the dealer and i'm going to have it checked out to see if anything is going wrong. thanks all


----------



## corvairbob (Dec 17, 2012)

ok i went out and my harbor freight scanner got this code p0138 only code bank 1 sensor 2 circuit high i went thru the rest of the scanner looking for a problem and it sad all was ok, now that may be the case now but something may be going on so it goes to the dealer when they set it up for a proper scan. thanks


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

That scanner seems good enough to narrow it down to a few things, the most logical: 


Defective Oxygen Sensor 
Defective Engine Coolant Temperature Sensor 
 
The bank 1 sensor 2 circuit high would be the 02 sensor.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

O2 sensor doesn't even work when the engine is cold, and an O2 code will always appear due to a misfire, with constant oxygen in the exhaust, it can't switch, so a code is generated.

Even when its well below zero, my Cruze still purrs like a kitten. Something is amiss.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Without actual testing, so, this is a WAG, I'm thinking the 02 heater has high resistance and this is powered at cold start.
That would set a code but does not explain he rough running.

I suspect two problems……pointless to guess though….needs to be properly diagnosed, IMO.

Rob


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

P138 indicates that the heater circuit on the post-cat o2 sensor is bad. I'm not sure how this could be causing your symptoms, but at the time time I don't see how your symptoms could create a false code of this type. Maybe some connector is coming lose.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

*P0138* 



DTCs P0068, P0101, P0102, P0103, P0121, P0122, P0123, P0222, P0223, P1516, P2101, P2119, P2135, P2176 are not set.
The ignition signal parameter is between 10-32 V.
Engine run time is equal to or greater than 5 s.
The mass air flow (MAF) sensor parameter is between 2-60 g/s.
*The fuel composition is less than 87% ethanol. *
DTC P0138 runs once per drive cycle when the above conditions are met for

Are you putting ethanol in this thing? Key reason why I quit using it, get a bad mix now and then.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

If I read the manual right, that's a list of conditions for running the test - not setting the code. No test, no code - even if the problem still exists.


----------



## corvairbob (Dec 17, 2012)

that was the only time i got the light so i can't tell you more. engine still runs roought or seems like it is looking for the correct shifting points. act's like it want to shift then stumbles and shifts back this goes on for about 1/4 mile and then all is good. done it since new. i just figured the engine and trans could not agree. had that in the sonata hybrid and they said normal. but when the light came on then i figured someting is not normal. it will ge get checked out this week most likely friday. will post the results. 

and a bad mix of gas seems i woulod get this during the whole tank. i have the plugs set to .028 for the gap as some suggested in other threads. and it made no difference in this problem or fuel economy so i just left them there. thanks


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

It does kinda sound like a temperature sensor problem - it doesn't understand a cold engine. 

Be sure to tell the dealer this problem shows up when cold. If they say there's no problem, tell them to keep it overnight and try again.


----------



## corvairbob (Dec 17, 2012)

it is going in tonight and i told them and they are going to test drive it cold to see plus i'm going to tell them i'm somewhat disappointed i the mileage being we drive 50% city hyway and it is rated 38 hyway i should be maybe 30 to 32 at 50% but i'm at 26 to 27 mpg that is more like 100% city. maybe they can look into that as well.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Dealing with problems like this for over 60 years, first tool I grab is my compression tester, depending on the results, may dig out my cylinder leakage tester, vacuum gauge, and manual oil pressure tester. No need to go on, without knowing if the mechanical condition of the engine is good.

With a misfire condition, and since the advent of the catalytic converter, have to pull the front O2 tester and measure pressure. If the vehicle was driven any length of time, the cat could be toast and plugged up, this really causes an engine to run rough. Then ignition, then fuel in this order. This really hasn't changed in the last hundred years or so.


----------

